# Bartley Wood Filler



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

DID ANYBODY TRY this Bartley Wood Filler as grain filler from www.woodessence.com its hard to find grainfiller in canada


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

No. I found a can locally for $5. It is natural. I used it on walnut anyway. I tried to stain it but didn't have much success. 

MartyB raves about the polishing stuff which I will try. Sucks to have to mail order filler. I tried to find it in about 5 stores. I have a local finisher that sells over run paint and he had an old can. It took 1/2 hr to mix it back so it is usable.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I tried the Target Coatings water base filler.Seems to work well.Not sure if it is better or worse than solvent based because it is the only one I have used.No matter what you use,grain filling sucks.I have also heard that it the body is going to be painted,good old bondo can be used.Not sure if that is true or not


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Bondo can and is used regularly painted stuff furniture. I am assuming he's using it for natural and stained wood because of the link he posted.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

You can order water based grain filler from STEWMAC in the US and have it delivered by the post office.

Brian


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Woodessence stocks the water based filler
No duty and shipping will probably be faster and cheaper than Stewmac


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've used grain filler from Reranch - www.reranch.com Great stuff works great. But as of late I've been using 5 minute epoxy as a grain filler. I mix it up in very small batches and apply it with a razor blade. I scrap it across the wood and force it into the grain. After is hardens, the excess sands off easily and the epoxy stays in the pores. Gives a nice "3D" effect after the clear coat or dye.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thats the second time i heard about epoxy maybe i will try


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

You can get grain filler and sanding sealer both from Benjimin Moore. You can usually get sanding sealer (same thing) but for tighter grain woods at in the paint section of home hardware. They use it for hard wood floors.
Just remember that if you are using a poly finish just make sure the filler/sealer states its for use with ureathane finishes. Otherwise if you are using lacquer you don't have to worry about that. Most of the regular sanding sealer is vynal touline (sp) based and that is why guitar guys talk about the vynal coat.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You can also use plaster of Paris.
I used regular epoxy on this splated body. It was the only way to seal it


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tarbender.... did you build the walnut neck for that walnut tele?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The neck is actually Rosewood with a Rosewood fretboard.. and no I didn't build it. I just don't have the tools or space to fabricate a neck... wish I did!


----------

